
Sarcasan - You and your DSLR - stinger
http://sarcasan.tumblr.com/post/8251825662/you-and-your-dslr
======
mixdev
This had some nice comments. But the author is not withstanding to somebody
else's sarcasm and went and closed/deleted all of them - it seems. Irony of
the the opportunist.

